# R32 GTR Nismo side skirts...



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

....are they completly different to standard skirts over their whole length? I had thought that it was only the large spats which sit in front of the rear wheels which were nismo parts but i have recently recieved a std skirt to go on my car during it repairs and i can't see how it will fit in with my nismo bits??


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

don't know about the front wing part of it, but from there the std part is one piece from there to the rear arch whereas the nismo consist of two parts, a piece between the front wing to the end of the door and then the rear spat. Its generally the aftermarket type spats that fits over the original piece.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TBH I had to alter (i.e cut) my std skirts at the rear when I fitted some genuine Nismo spats to my 32. Not the prettiest to look at I must admit but if any Nismo skirts come up I may pinch the sides.
AFAIK the front bits which sit on the front wings are the same for std/nismo but from there backwards its all different. Ideally if your car is std you want the whole kaboodle from a nismo kitted car, not just the spats.

It can be done(mine is testament to that) with a good bit of care and some blending. 

TT


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Was lucky enough to find a genuine set for sale so snapped them up and as said about consist of the spat, (bit infront of the rear wheels) and a shortened side skirt. And made from proper thick flexible abs plastic.

bob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought the Nismo bit was just the spat ? Isnt the side skirt itself the same as standard ?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nope defo two peices, will try and take some pics of mine and post them up, as they are off the car right now.
:thumbsup: 
Bob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok cool ta Bob 

So I've defo got the Nismo Spats...










Are these the Nismo side skirts then ? I thought all 32's had a side skirt like this.


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

my car had Nismo skirts fitted and the main length of the skirt got smashed in an accident and i kind of thought a std skirt would be ok but i seems to be completely different.... chances of finding someone willing to sell a drivers side only, centre section only nismo skirt are rather slim i guess:bawling:


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

^ yep, they're the nismo skirts i have but it seems standard ones run one piece from the rear wheel to that front spat thingy...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

No R32 GTR's mostly have a one peice side skirt that is pretty much straight along its length. The nismo ones are shorter due to the fact that they fit upto the rear spats, (infront of the rear wheel). The aftermartket copies of the rear spats just go over the top of the long standard ones. (kinda give the same visual impression but just slightly different) 
If that makes sense?

bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Tried to indicate on here where the 3 pieces end on the original Nismo skirts;_








Will post some pics of the actual things when i get a chance.

bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Not great pics im affraid, taken on my phone.





































bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

p.s cant see why cutting the original ones in the right place wouldnt be ok to replace the broken middle sectionn if thats your problem too!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one bob....learn something new everyday


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What about the bit behind the rear wheel....I have that as well as the nismo side skirts. It is not a fibre glass bit, it's made of the same rubbery stuff as the Gurney flap (small rear spoiler) and the front bonnet air spoiler thingy.

Can take a photo if interested...


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool, this thread has just confirmed that my skirts and rear spats are Nismo (I'd suspected, but wasn't sure). I think I have Nismo rear spats as well, rear of the back wheels...










Nice one guys


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

got a set of the 3 peice Nismo's if anyones looking


----------

